# 58mm Cup for 54mm Portafilter SAGE DTP



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi. Does anyone have an elegant solution to the niche grinder cup being designed for 58mm portafilter and the DTP coming with a 54mm portafilter. The only option I've come up with is something like this. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07SLYCCRR?pf_rd_p=f20e70b1-67f9-48d1-8c78-ba616030b420&pf_rd_r=42KK3KTKJQNBCYJEDDYY But would be open to any better solutions if anyone has them.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I used one of those for my 53mm La Spaziale basket. It works but I wouldn't attempt to upend it!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Uriel4953 said:


> Hi. Does anyone have an elegant solution to the niche grinder cup being designed for 58mm portafilter and the DTP coming with a 54mm portafilter. The only option I've come up with is something like this. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07SLYCCRR?pf_rd_p=f20e70b1-67f9-48d1-8c78-ba616030b420&pf_rd_r=42KK3KTKJQNBCYJEDDYY But would be open to any better solutions if anyone has them.


@Nicknak has turned a Stepdown ring before. Can highly recommend his quality work.

Niche has been talking about selling different size cups for quite a while too but if/when that'll happen is anyone's guess.


----------

